# Crashed Ferrari



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Oops.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

www.wreckedexotics.com



Nick


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Be reet with a bit of filler & T-CUT.

Bloody good job the engine is in the back (or mid to be precise). Would have been far worse boith finacially & possible injury if it was a front engined car.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Still if you have the cash to buy a Ferrari you should have the cash to fix it


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Amazing the number of knuckle-dragging twats who are driving Ferraris and Lambos these days ....


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

that lamp post totally destroyed the front end! How the HELL did the monkey manage that? looks like a nice sleepy intersection, bet he was posing and winking at sum chick at that bar and BANG, no airbags gone off?

is it me or does that front wheel look a bit "normal" and by normal i mean thin?

thats going to be at least Â£20,000! :lol:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Dr_Parmar said:


> How the HELL did the monkey manage that?


Them there Ferrari's suffer from massive under steer don't you know. :wink:

Hehe... :roll:


----------

